# Trad pop songs



## JDJ (May 2, 2007)

I'm not a diehard trad, but I recently heard "St. Elmo's Fire" by John Parr and for some reason I thought that if there ever was such a thing that song would be the ultimate trad pop song. Yes, this is a silly thread, but it could be fun too. :aportnoy:


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

I vote for "Well Respected Man" by the Kinks


----------



## JDJ (May 2, 2007)

Someone should make a mix CD of all of this music once we're done compiling the list.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Sharp Dressed Man?


----------



## Prepstyle (Jul 13, 2007)

based on that song choice and that you're in DC, I have to ask, are you a Hoya?


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's my list:

"The Very Thought of You" - Natalie Cole (& from the movie, _Casablanca_)
"Take Five" - Dave Brubeck Quartet
"Somethin' Stupid" - Frank & Nancy Sinatra
Anything in Spanish by Eydie Gorme.


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

Koo-Koo Ka-Choo (I was semi-envious of Dustin Hoffman's attire and very envious of his automobile) :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

wessex said:


> I vote for "Well Respected Man" by the Kinks


:icon_smile_big: Ironic on any number of levels.

By the same band you could have had 20th Century Man, Last of the Steam Powered Trains, Village Green Preservation Society, I'm not like everybody else, Where have all the good times gone?, Dedicated Follower..., and Dandy. The last two sung by, not about, Trad types. And that's just the start of applicable Kinks songs. :icon_smile:

Alternatively, How about selected works of Lonnie Donnegan?


----------



## JDJ (May 2, 2007)

Prepstyle said:


> based on that song choice and that you're in DC, I have to ask, are you a Hoya?


I'm not a Hoya; William and Mary's my alma mater. But I have been to the bar Third Edition many times. And besides, I think it's universally accepted that that song kicks ass. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

Rossini said:


> :icon_smile_big: Ironic on any number of levels.
> 
> By the same band you could have had 20th Century Man, Last of the Steam Powered Trains, Village Green Preservation Society, I'm not like everybody else, Where have all the good times gone?, Dedicated Follower..., and Dandy. The last two sung by, not about, Trad types. And that's just the start of applicable Kinks songs. :icon_smile:


Um, Lola? Give the people what they want???


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

It's stuff like this that exposes us to well deserved ridicule, and draws the people that want to know which thermos, or condom is the most trad.

Dopey started a very similar thread several days ago, and it was mercifully moved to the Interchange, recently. It appears to be alive and well over there.

Do what you want, but if you want this forum to be a discussion of TNSIL clothes, it will be. It is also quite easy to change it to something entirely different.


----------



## scn (Sep 5, 2007)

*Dress Yourself in Bleeding Madras*

My apologies to the "this doesn't belong here" set among the members. But for those of you who don't mind....

There is a new group called Vampire Weekend that consists of 4 Columbia grads who have embraced a preppy aesthetic. The photos I have seen of them include a lot of OCBDs, sweaters, loafers, boat shoes, and even ll bean boots.

As for their songs - poppy yet different than most new music which reminds me of new wave and thus perhaps another preppy (OPH preppy-punk) connection. Some of the lyrics speak of Cape Cod and one talks suggests "dress yourself in bleeding madras."


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

scn said:


> My apologies to the "this doesn't belong here" set among the members. But for those of you who don't mind....
> 
> There is a new group called Vampire Weekend that consists of 4 Columbia grads who have embraced a preppy aesthetic. The photos I have seen of them include a lot of OCBDs, sweaters, loafers, boat shoes, and even ll bean boots.
> 
> As for their songs - poppy yet different than most new music which reminds me of new wave and thus perhaps another preppy (OPH preppy-punk) connection. Some of the lyrics speak of Cape Cod and one talks suggests "dress yourself in bleeding madras."


I think I read an article about then in GQ or Esquire...listening to them on the iTunes store and I really like these guys.


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

Not sure if it's trad or if it's pop but I like it:


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

The traddest songs would be by the Beach Boys (also Capitol-era Sinatra, Boston Pops records)... of the great pop-rock bands, the only one that didn't create a lower-class schtick was the Beach Boys. Not that they said, in so many words, We're Upper-Middle Class, but it was pretty clear that Mom & Dad paid for all those surfboards, little deuce coupes, etc. They didn't sing from the resentment of "what we don't have" but the pleasure of having pretty much everything...


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

dpihl said:


> Um, Lola? Give the people what they want???


Nope, not those two.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

nringo said:


> I think I read an article about then in GQ or Esquire...listening to them on the iTunes store and I really like these guys.


I think it was last month's GQ. They're interesting and the tunes aren't bad either.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

scn said:


> My apologies to the "this doesn't belong here" set among the members. But for those of you who don't mind....
> 
> There is a new group called Vampire Weekend that consists of 4 Columbia grads who have embraced a preppy aesthetic. The photos I have seen of them include a lot of OCBDs, sweaters, loafers, boat shoes, and even ll bean boots.
> 
> As for their songs - poppy yet different than most new music which reminds me of new wave and thus perhaps another preppy (OPH preppy-punk) connection. Some of the lyrics speak of Cape Cod and one talks suggests "dress yourself in bleeding madras."


Vampire Weekend are pretty sweet, and they do have the preppy punk thing going on. Their music is based in West African pop. The video for "Mansard Roof" illustrates this quite well.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Billy Joel Keeping The Faith.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Howard said:


> Billy Joel Keeping The Faith.


Good idea, Howard


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

Louie Louie.
The Kingsmen.

Why? 
Many reasons, here's three:

Keeps coming back when everybody thinks 'that must be the last time'.

Was a copy, but became the standard and most celebrated rendition, there are now reputedly 1500 versions, each claiming to be the purest.

Nobody is sure what it is but will argue over it's meaning and contribute to forums.

F.


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

Would you consider this pop ?






If the answer is yes, then it has my vote.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

playdohh22 said:


> Would you consider this pop ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the style back then in 1987 was so cheesy.


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

Howard said:


> And the style back then in 1987 was so cheesy.


Then I suppose you'd choose, Billy Joel - Uptown Girl instead ?


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

bd79cc said:


> Here's my list:
> 
> "The Very Thought of You" - Natalie Cole (& from the movie, _Casablanca_)
> "Take Five" - Dave Brubeck Quartet
> ...


spanish or english she could deliver a great torch song. always liked her.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

playdohh22 said:


> Then I suppose you'd choose, Billy Joel - Uptown Girl instead ?


I kind of like that video.


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

Howard said:


> I kind of like that video.


Well I suppose. Whats there not to like about a nice car and woman ?






As a matter of fact, this is my first time watching the video. And I found it to be quite funny...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

playdohh22 said:


> Well I suppose. Whats there not to like about a nice car and woman ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In what way was it funny?


----------

